# Battery always dead on Polaris



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 2000 Polaris Expedition 425. For the last few years I've gone through a battery every year. I keep it in a heated garage in the winter on a battery maintainer. It starts right up in the Spring, after a weekend of riding the battery dies...........trickle charge...........ride again........dies......charge......dies. I take it to the dealer, and all they want to do is sell me new batteries.....:rant: Otherwise the thing runs great, and has a ton of power, but I'm just frustrated. Can someone give me an idea of what to check & how. Anyone know how the charging system works on these, and where the weak link might be?


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Your "weak link" sounds like the Dealer!!!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

It could be a bad stator. I'm not a mechanic and I got this info from a Polaris site with a question very similar to yours so take it for what its worth. The stator charges the battery when the engine is running at a certain rpm but if the battery is bad, it won't charge at all. I don't know what a stator costs nor how one determines if its bad but if a new one is cheaper than a new battery, I'd start there. Or take the machine to a different dealership.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have the original battery in my 95 King Quad.

Every year, in the spring I pull the battery, clean it off, clean terminals and then fill it with distilled water till it is between the high and low marks. Then I reinstall and put on a slow charge over night. I plow with mine so it sees a lot of work. If I wan't going to use it, I'd pull the battery and store in a warm area.

If you take a volt meter, test the voltage before starting and then after. You should see an increase after starting, indicating it is getting charged. You may have to increase the idle speed some.

A stator is pretty expensive. Could be a short in the ignition or most anywhere too.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

target-panic said:


> I have a 2000 Polaris Expedition 425. For the last few years I've gone through a battery every year. I keep it in a heated garage in the winter on a battery maintainer. It starts right up in the Spring, after a weekend of riding the battery dies...........trickle charge...........ride again........dies......charge......dies. I take it to the dealer, and all they want to do is sell me new batteries.....:rant: Otherwise the thing runs great, and has a ton of power, but I'm just frustrated. Can someone give me an idea of what to check & how. Anyone know how the charging system works on these, and where the weak link might be?


Same story here on a 2000 Magnum. If you find an answer, post it up.
I am almost even, tanks of gas and new batteries.


----------

